# [SOLVED] Failed to load evdev during startup

## ndbg2

During boot I now recognized that loading my evdev driver shows up an error message. I have no idea when it came up for the first time.

Evdev driver is supposed to be up-to-date

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

snd-via82xx

vboxdrv

vboxnetflt

vboxnetadp

evdev

where the first four start without any trouble.

Recommended Kernel Configuration is set.

The variable in /etc/make.conf looks like this:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

I have no clue why the module cannot be loaded.

Any ideas or suggestions???Last edited by ndbg2 on Fri Aug 13, 2010 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

And the error message is … ?

----------

## ndbg2

Oh, actually just 

Failed to load evdev   [!!]

That's all.

----------

## lxg

Can you post the output of

```
find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ | grep evdev
```

By the way, the xf86-input-evdev package is not the evdev kernel driver; it's the respecitve X.org driver, which you also need.

What you need to activate in your kernel is CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV – as module or built in. (Btw, if you're building a customized system, there's no need to build drivers which you will need every day as modules, and then autoload them. Build them into the kernel directly.)

----------

## ndbg2

That's it.

The output of

 *Quote:*   

> find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ | grep evdev

 

is exactly „nothing“

My kernel config says: CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

So I checked with make menuconfig:

Device Drivers

............Input Device support

........................<*> Event interface

........................<*> Keyboards

..........................................<*> AT Keyboards

.........................<*> Mice

..........................................<*> Some are build in

..........................................<M> Some others modules

I know this means, it is already build in. And since it is in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as well, it probably fails to load!

I just put it out and the error message disappears.

Well, please be patient with a Linux rookie. I hope, this kind of questions do not bother all of you too much. But my current Linux skills do not allow to solve these kind of problems by myself.

So, thanks a lot for your support.

----------

## lxg

Nevermind, glad it works now.  :Smile: 

Btw, please be so kind to put shell output etc. into [code] blocks the next time. This would have also helped you with the indentation.  :Wink: 

----------

